# Msi 6600gt Vtd128 Mb Agp8x



## kalson (Sep 23, 2005)

n e 1 interested?






1 month old
got it for $270 CAD
want to sell it for $200? or best offer?


----------



## Lax (Sep 24, 2005)

Brand new is 182$US with a 30$ mail in rebate (so ~150$US NIB).


----------



## kalson (Sep 24, 2005)

n e 1 offer?


----------



## Geoff (Sep 24, 2005)

do you mean $200CAD or $200US?

and you can get a 6600GT 128mb agp card for as low as $120 after $30 rebate.


----------



## kalson (Sep 24, 2005)

well
i got it for $300 canadian
im trying to sell it for $200 canadian? or $180 or something


----------



## kalson (Sep 28, 2005)

bump


----------



## The Astroman (Sep 30, 2005)

I can give you 50$ canadian + shipping.


----------



## kalson (Oct 1, 2005)

$50 canadian? u gotta b kiddin me -.-


----------



## The Astroman (Oct 1, 2005)

Well no, it's just a bit less than half the price (120$) of a new one. Let's make it 75 then.


----------



## kalson (Oct 1, 2005)

uh jus to tell its now $250 CAD in stores, its AGP8X its a bit more expensive and its da VTD128mb MSI 6600GT

i want to sell it for around $180 - 200 CAD


----------



## The Astroman (Oct 1, 2005)

Ok. Well I can't go that high up, budget problems  

Sorry.


----------



## Lax (Oct 2, 2005)

> uh jus to tell its now $250 CAD in stores, its AGP8X its a bit more expensive and its da VTD128mb MSI 6600GT
> 
> i want to sell it for around $180 - 200 CAD



New it's 211$ (CAD) roughly 182$ US.


----------



## kalson (Oct 2, 2005)

well if u buy it in canada where i live everywhere is sellin for around $250, i wouldnt mind selling it for $180 .. i jus want it gone


----------



## Xycron (Oct 2, 2005)

kalson said:
			
		

> well if u buy it in canada where i live everywhere is sellin for around $250, i wouldnt mind selling it for $180 .. i jus want it gone


If you just want it gone then ship it to me for free, I'll be your best freind


----------



## kalson (Oct 2, 2005)

Xycron said:
			
		

> If you just want it gone then ship it to me for free, I'll be your best freind


no thankyou =) a good friend will help me buy it


----------



## alanuofm (Oct 6, 2005)

regardless why would someone pay more for a used product when they can order online for half as cheap and get a brand new product with warranty?


----------



## mega10169 (Oct 8, 2005)

Would you go $150 CAD?


----------



## kalson (Oct 8, 2005)

um $150 CAD, how bout $165 or 160?


----------



## maroon1 (Oct 12, 2005)

what is $150 cad in US$


----------



## The Astroman (Oct 17, 2005)

http://www.oanda.com/convert/classic 

150$ CAD = 126 $ USD


----------

